# Colombia



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

The M/V COLUMBIA is the largest vessel of the Marine Highway fleet. Launched by Lockheed Shipbuilding in Seattle in 1974, she is 418 feet long, with capacity for 625 passengers and 134 vehicles (20' lengths). It is also the fastest vessel, operating at a service speed of 17.3 knots. Its 91 total cabins include 60 four-berth units, nine 3-berth units, and 22 two-berth units. Photo Aug 2006, position: 100 miles out of Skagway.
Jan


----------

